# home made incubators



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

please could you post pics of your home made incubators? please

if any of you out there have built a incubator for pythons those would help as well and what temps work the best? and how much water should i add to vermiculite? what kind of humidity am i looking for?

just want to gather some general information.

luke


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

reptileluke said:


> please could you post pics of your home made incubators? please
> 
> if any of you out there have built a incubator for pythons those would help as well and what temps work the best? and how much water should i add to vermiculite? what kind of humidity am i looking for?
> 
> ...


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html for starters!


----------

